
You Don’t Need 4 Years to be Hireable - artellectual
https://medium.com/codemy-school/you-don-t-need-4-years-to-be-hireable-cf8f7b775457
======
brudgers
I wonder if hireability is really a good primary metric for educational
success...or for an individual long term...because in days past there were
plenty of jobs where no education was required and I struggle to see that as a
better state of affairs.

Which is to say, that I think education _often_ has some intrinsic merit.
YMMV.

